# Saudi Salary



## PasturesNew1 (Oct 28, 2009)

I've a likely offer coming in from Saudi, $8500 all in per month, grateful for feedback in terms of if this is a fair salary for middle management, thanks.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

never worked in ksa however seriously considered it recently until several friends explained that for western expat families life there is very hard since 911. $ need to be huge (25kmo+) to compensate.

On the other hand, if you single then go for it!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PasturesNew1 said:


> I've a likely offer coming in from Saudi, $8500 all in per month, grateful for feedback in terms of if this is a fair salary for middle management, thanks.


I am no expert on KSA, but a number of years in the ME has taught me a few things. Are you single or taking a family? Is the employer sourcing your accommodation for you? Whereabouts will you be living? It is important to get on a good compound so you can have some sort of social life in a comfortable environment.

In most cases the employers fully funds accommodation costs so assuming that is the situation here, USD 8,500 per month would be reasonable for a single person. 

There are all sorts of other issues to consider, such as having the right exit visas so you can leave when you want and being able to get out of the country regulary for some proper R&R. Not all cities in KSA are the same - some are more hardline than others. If you are taking a family, consider the difficulties for women.

-

-


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

iam saudi i will tell you
if you want money without fun g there 
if you want fun and be happy and free don't go


----------

